# Photoshop Fun?



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

So I'm terrible at drawing with a mouse and my right hand (I'm left handed) but I'm messing around with photoshop today because I have nothing better to do, does anyone mind if I sort of just stalk their profiles and doodle their fish? 

Or does anyone WANT a crappy doodle of their fish?

Beware: I will be posting them as I do them. Wish me luck!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Spartan would like to volunteer as tribute! lol


And I can do one of yours in exchange.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll do my best! He's so pretty! (I wonder if male bettas get offended when we call them pretty and not handsome...)


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

This is one technique I messed around with. Sort of a mosaic doodle of Mojo.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think he'd mind all too much. ;-)


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Do you have any other bettas you'd like me to do? Spartan's color is really difficult.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I tried my best, I hope the humor makes it better. Spartan just looks in shock and it's so adorable!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Its cute! :-D


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so glad you like it! I think I'll do more mosaic styles so if anyone wants one just say the word, it's really fun.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

These are great could you do Ellis in mosaic style please?


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

I wanted to Ellis really bad I hope you like i t!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Spartan would like to volunteer as tribute! lol
> 
> 
> And I can do one of yours in exchange.


Can you please do Humphrey for me?? He's my precious baby.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

IndigoChild311 said:


> I wanted to Ellis really bad I hope you like i t!



Another brilliant piece of art for my collection:-D Thanks so much I absolutely love it:redyay::yourock:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

IndigoChild311 said:


> Can you please do Humphrey for me?? He's my precious baby.


PM me a couple of photos :-D


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

If you are still offering them I would love one of chester!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

How do you PM someone photos? There's one of him on my profile.


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

PeetaTheBetta said:


> If you are still offering them I would love one of chester!


Here's Chester for you. I hope you like him.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I like this mosaic style, it's really cute & different. I don't have any specific bettas I'd like you to do, but if you are wanting to do anymore you are welcome to look over my albums and draw any of them you wish.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Pigg would certainly volunteer to be computerized by you!


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

justmel said:


> I like this mosaic style, it's really cute & different. I don't have any specific bettas I'd like you to do, but if you are wanting to do anymore you are welcome to look over my albums and draw any of them you wish.


I did one of your females, the one without a name. I thought she was so stunning.


----------

